# Anxiety and insomnia medication may cause Alzheimer's



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 13, 2014)

Some of the medications that are prescribed to people to help them sleep better, and just ones that are prescribed for anxiety appear to be linked to the onset of Alzheimer's and possibly other types of dementia, according to a new study. 

Researchers compared the likelihood of developing dementia  when taking the medications, and the outcome seemed to be that low (or no) use of the drugs commonly used to treat anxiety and sleeplessness seldom developed into dementia, but when people used any of these drugs regularly, or took high doses; they were much more likely to develop the disease. 

http://www.latimes.com/science/la-sci-sn-anxiety-drug-alzheimers-20140909-story.html


----------



## atwhatcost (Sep 13, 2014)

When I was hit with menopause, my gynecologist wanted to prescribe HRT. I told him that wasn't a good idea, because I smoke, leading me to three times more likely for breast cancer, strokes, etc.
He laughed. He said that's true. It is three times more likely. It was still less than 1% anyway. Ever since, I don't trust any of those studies unless they tell me how likely it makes the possibility in the first place.

News is to make companies profitable, not to educate. It's entertainment, not facts. For those kinds of things, fear is key to selling "news."


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 14, 2014)

I think a lot of medications might contribute to a lot of things. This is probably one of the most medicated generation of patients in history. I can't believe there are not more side effects especially when you mix these medications with lifestyle, diet, alcohol and other medications stuff won't happen along with mis or over prescribing. Throw in patients who incorrectly use their drug you have guaranteed disaster.

Since the study indicates higher doses seem to contribute either the doctors are over prescribing or the patients are misusing-more is better in an instant gratification society.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 14, 2014)

I suffered from insomnia a few years ago...when I woke up..I would read..watch television..take the dog a walk..eventually you do fall back to sleep.(usually when you should be getting up!)

I just changed the hours I worked..didn't take any nasty pills..and it went away..


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2014)

This sentence contained in the article says it all. 

*"**Benzodiazepines -- marketed under such names as as Xanax, Valium, Ativan and Klonopin -- are widely used to treat insomnia, agitation and anxiety, all of which can be early signs of impending Alzheimer's disease in the elderly."
*
And further more, if anyone is on opiates for pain, it can be a deadly combination.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 15, 2014)

oldman said:


> This sentence contained in the article says it all.
> 
> *"**Benzodiazepines -- marketed under such names as as Xanax, Valium, Ativan and Klonopin -- are widely used to treat insomnia, agitation and anxiety, all of which can be early signs of impending Alzheimer's disease in the elderly."
> *
> And further more, if anyone is on opiates for pain, it can be a deadly combination.



I know people with those symptoms. I also know those who take oxycodone who take sleeping pills on occasion(they say). And had a parent who had dementia. So if these things calm, block or suppress nerve activity one must ask what will they do to brain activity/nerves.


----------



## d0ug (Sep 15, 2014)

All these drug work on the idea of a hostile take over of your system while burning through your reserves of minerals, vitamins, ect. So it is not surprising to see dementia showing up. Most dementia's are caused by B vitamin and cholesterol deficiencies.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 15, 2014)

d0ug said:


> All these drug work on the idea of a hostile take over of your system while burning through your reserves of minerals, vitamins, ect. So it is not surprising to see dementia showing up. Most dementia's are caused by B vitamin and cholesterol deficiencies.



I've heard stories of B complex vitamin deficiencies for decades. Years ago I knew one guy who was told to take extra B vitamin for shaking/nerves.  Then with all these radical diets and dieters mixed in with anti cholesterol medications it makes you wonder. People don't realize but your brain needs cholesterol. Just like your body needs fat. Modern life has screwed what nature intended for the body and food we feed it.

Are there studies on dementia patients and body weight and/or current medication(uh oh, big pharma probably purchased the rights to that study)


----------



## Michael. (Sep 16, 2014)

.

Might be useful?




Coconut Oil *Could* Prevent Neurodegeneration in Diseases like Alzheimer’s.?


https://www.youtube.com/embed/vxI1NPk1Nlg#t=56


.​


----------

